# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Homemade Humidifier/mister

## jackdogga

I was looking in the my local pet shop the other day and i saw a humidifier/mister for like $60 which i thought was a rip off but most pet supplies in AUS are and i was wondering if you could make one. Pics/videos and info please  :Smile:  Just wondering if anyone has done it before

----------


## Don

Not sure about a humidifier/mister but locally some pet stores carry a misting system by Exo-Terra named the Monsoon.  You will find a few reviews about it her on the forums.  Price is about 100 USD here in the U.S.

The 1st Monsoon systems had their issues but I hear that is resolved now in the new versions.

Another system commonly found here is a fogging system and many people use this.  The Habba Mist Fogger, average price is 60 USD,  is a self contained unit and it is highly suggested to use distilled water in these systems so they don't clog up and begin to fail.

I'm sure there are many YouTube videos that will show both units in use.

----------


## Michael

Jump on youtube and you can find many examples of a mister system.

----------


## Martin

I personally love Zoomed's ReptuFogger, but it's a bit pricey. I know alot of people here in Sweden buy regular humidifyers that you buy in a hardware store and just modify it. It's alot cheaper.

----------


## robertsonx2

i just did about 3 hrs of research on this. if you made one yourself its gonna cost you about the same as if you just bought yourself a misting kit/humidifier. you can get a cheap humidifier from walmart for $40 of so but its gonna be nearly 100% manual and you need to plumb it into your tank. personally, it seemed best to spend around $100 as don said on the monsoon or competitor. there is a thread of a review of this item compared to the fairly new mistking kit. try to search for it, its full of good information. personally, this is what i recommend:

MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd

----------


## John Clare

I think it's important to point out that a fogger and a misting system are two completely different things.  The misting system mimics rain like a fine mist and generally puts out a lot of water.  A fogger really just increases ambient humidity and nothing else.  I have a mistking system and I like it a lot - it's reliable and I haven't had to mess with it since I set it up on day 1.  However, I like a lot about the Exo-Terra monsoon, and I would love to test drive one, if only to know if some of the horror stories are true  :Wink: .

----------

